# Vaping Racing



## baksteen8168

So it's my In-Laws last race of the season (at zwartkops) and I have to play pit crew today. While waiting for track time, we decided to have some fun.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JW Flynn

Nice!!! bet that baby runs like mad, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Just qualified with a 1 minute 10 seconds around Zwartkops. She is still in development phase and will go quicker eventually. Teething problems... lol


----------



## kimbo

baksteen8168 said:


> Just qualified with a 1 minute 10 seconds around Zwartkops. She is still in development phase and will go quicker eventually. Teething problems... lol



I am sure @Yiannaki can decipher this greek for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn

never been to that race track, but sure sounds quick, hehe... she looks good!!! nice usage of the light housing there, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Wow that looks like fun hey. And the copper on black looks sick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

baksteen8168 said:


> Just qualified with a 1 minute 10 seconds around Zwartkops. She is still in development phase and will go quicker eventually. Teething problems... lol



Looks awesome...Feed it some vape juice to make it go faster

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

@kimbo - It takes the car 1 minute and 10 seconds to do a complete lap. (Think of starting at one point of a circle and completely going around to the same point of that circle = 1 lap)

To try and put that into context - a standard C63 AMG Mercedes does a lap in 1 minute and 14 seconds with a professional racing driver, where as we fall into the weekend racer category and not professionals. 

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

I just had a crisis

What a machine.


----------



## baksteen8168

RoSsIkId said:


> I just had a crisis
> 
> What a machine.


As James May would put it. You got the fizz. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn

LOL, I miss TopGear, wonder if they are going to do another series??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

RX7 sexiness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

JW Flynn said:


> LOL, I miss TopGear, wonder if they are going to do another series??


They were busy filming a couple of months ago.


----------



## BumbleBee

Ultimate Road Trip 2 is out 

Still patiently waiting for the next series though


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> So it's my In-Laws last race of the season (at zwartkops) and I have to play pit crew today. While waiting for track time, we decided to have some fun. (Excuse the large images. I can not edit them from my phone)
> 
> http://imgur.com/fAsyzhB
> 
> http://imgur.com/QJdTEg7
> 
> http://imgur.com/T7iJxh2
> 
> http://imgur.com/esKtlO2
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZKJjaCW


I see you have some Rocket Fuel in the Russian... is there some in the Japanese too?


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> Ultimate Road Trip 2 is out
> 
> Still patiently waiting for the next series though


I need to get that.


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> I see you have some Rocket Fuel in the Russian... is there some in the Japanese too?


Only 95 unleaded with some 2 stroke. Will probably be going the Methanol route next year.


----------

